# Phy phasmid collection



## Morpheus uk

Im bored so thought i might tease some amaricans with what they cant have  

Here's some pictures of species im currently keeping or have done in the past.

_Achrioptera fallax_

Female






















Male


----------



## Morpheus uk

_Carausius spinosus_

Small nymphs





















_Phasma reinwardtii_

Male nymph











Female nymph











Female nymph


----------



## Morpheus uk

Male sub adult


----------



## Morpheus uk




----------



## Morpheus uk




----------



## Morpheus uk

_Phenacephorus sepilokensis_

1st generation hatchling


----------



## Morpheus uk




----------



## Morpheus uk

_Haaniella dehanni_


----------



## Morpheus uk

_Pylaemenes guangxiensis_











_Onchestus rentzi_


----------



## Hypoponera

:angry: Cruel dude!! :angry: 

Next you'll start posting photos of the millipedes you guys can get too.


----------



## Morpheus uk

_Mearnsiana bullosa_


----------



## Morpheus uk




----------



## Morpheus uk

Hypoponera said:


> :angry: Cruel dude!! :angry:
> 
> Next you'll start posting photos of the millipedes you guys can get too.


----------



## Morpheus uk

_Phyllium ericoriai_

Young group











Males


----------



## Morpheus uk

Females


----------



## Morpheus uk

Sub adult male





















Pre sub adult? female


----------



## Morpheus uk

_Phyllium gigantium_


----------



## Morpheus uk




----------



## Morpheus uk




----------



## Morpheus uk




----------



## Morpheus uk

_Peruphasma schultei_


----------



## dgerndt

That's so mean! Those are beautiful phasmids! I wish I could have some like that. I had no idea there are species that look like leaves.


----------



## sporeworld

I...

hate...

you...

:2guns:


----------



## Peter Clausen

Great photos! Many of those are species I've never heard of before. I especially like Heteropteryginae, but Lonchodinae are up there. I miss my huge phasmid collection of yore. I just lost a very important female of a species I've had in culture for most of ten years. And yes, your thread is a HUGE tease! I'm glad I'm moving to Arizona this summer.


----------



## Morpheus uk

Are the laws more relaxed over there or is there just more native ones?

I've posted these on several other forums at different times so their all in a messed up order buts here's what i think are the later ones, scuse any repeats.

_Haaniella dehaanii_


----------



## Morpheus uk

_Hemiplasta falcata_

1st instars































2nd instar


----------



## Morpheus uk

_Phenacephorus sepilokensis_





















_Phyllium gigantium_
















_Mearnsiana bullosa_


----------



## Morpheus uk

_Phyllium ericoriai_


----------



## Morpheus uk

_Phasma reinwardtii_

Adult male


----------



## Morpheus uk

_Haaniella dehaanii_ (females pre sub adult now).

Female nymph.


----------



## Morpheus uk

Sub adult male.






Some Hemiplasta falcata, they are all adult now apart from a sub adult female and a 3rd instar nymphs, the rest are all adult males apart from one adult female lol.

Male followed by female.









Male nymph.


----------



## Morpheus uk

Couple more old _Mearnsiana bullosa_, a lot of my phasmids have moulted since these photo's i just forgot to post them lol.

This one went berserk whilst i tried to get some photo's, jumping and running everywhere, ended up launching into a cold cup of tea lol.





















Phenacephorus sepilokensis sub adult male.






_Lopaphus perakensis_, she snuck in with another species lol, anyone want her for breeding? Currently unmated.


----------



## Morpheus uk

Finally onto some recent pics now.

_Onchestus rentzi_, got a lot of these at the minute, some sub adult males and some half grown females, plus tonnes of younger nymphs, they are a very variable species.

Sub adult males.











Young green female.











Pre sub adult i think female.


----------



## Morpheus uk

_Hemiplasta falcata_

Adult male.































Adult female


----------



## Morpheus uk

_Phenacephorus sepilokensis_

Got adult males and i think females now


----------



## Morpheus uk

_Haaniella dehaanii_

Pre sub adult pair.

Male.











Female.


----------



## Morpheus uk

_Orestes mouhotii_


----------



## cuervo

O i think im getting light headed :wacko:


----------



## geckoboy3

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

:blink: 

:wacko:   :no: 

Why are you doing this to me?


----------



## Malti

wow, double wow

just got mine in the post. P oreaphaetus, P. shutlei, Sicofolium, Neohirasea and Indians...

If I may ask - do you think I could mix species in a big enclosure, or small enclosures per species?


----------



## psyconiko

Yes you can mix them in a big enclosure provided they need the same conditions(temp,hygro).But I would avoid "toxic" phasmids like Peruphasma or Oreophoetes as they may hurt other phasmids with their squirt!Careful too with Oreophoetes as they can concentrate quinoleine(supposely harmless but few studies have been done)and I am not talking about the smell!!So keep Peruphasma and Oreophoetes in 2 separates enclosures,it is better.Plus Peruphasma s. just hate humidity and Oreophoetes needs high level of humidity.


----------



## Malti

Nikkko said:


> Yes you can mix them in a big enclosure provided they need the same conditions(temp,hygro).But I would avoid "toxic" phasmids like Peruphasma or Oreophoetes as they may hurt other phasmids with their squirt!Careful too with Oreophoetes as they can concentrate quinoleine(supposely harmless but few studies have been done)and I am not talking about the smell!!So keep Peruphasma and Oreophoetes in 2 separates enclosures,it is better.Plus Peruphasma s. just hate humidity and Oreophoetes needs high level of humidity.


quinoleine - i think unless you ingest it should not be dangerous?

so basically best to put them in 3 enclosures...

1.P oreaphaetus,

2.P. shutlei,

3.Sicofolium, Neohirasea and Indians..

right?

thankyou


----------



## psyconiko

It SHOULD be ok.But do not forget a damp soil all time for siccifolium.

You can do what I do.Simply introduce young nymphs 1 by 1 so you can check how they behave with their "cousins".

I have an enclosure with 5 different species mixed all together:lol:


----------



## Malti

thanks again


----------



## brancsikia339

I am officially sad. Lucky! :angry:


----------



## Fraulein

I am officially jealous.


----------



## maybon

Very cool, liked all my favourites. I've got some phasmid eggs (25) waiting to hatch... I'll get back with species later. I think they are spiny leaf insects

These big ugly things  

http://www.google.com.au/imgres?hl=en&amp;safe=off&amp;client=firefox-a&amp;hs=Gdt&amp;sa=X&amp;rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&amp;biw=960&amp;bih=457&amp;tbm=isch&amp;prmd=imvns&amp;tbnid=P1Av4cnX-d8huM:&amp;imgrefurl=http://www.abc.net.au/creaturefeatures/facts/ep14_petfacts.htm&amp;docid=wb7e7K2Nu2cIuM&amp;imgurl=http://www.abc.net.au/creaturefeatures/video/img/ep14_petfacts_224.jpg&amp;w=400&amp;h=224&amp;ei=vRvJT_TUI86wiQflprnGAQ&amp;zoom=1&amp;iact=hc&amp;vpx=215&amp;vpy=168&amp;dur=618&amp;hovh=168&amp;hovw=300&amp;tx=178&amp;ty=85&amp;sig=108880311340957161992&amp;page=1&amp;tbnh=80&amp;tbnw=142&amp;start=0&amp;ndsp=10&amp;ved=1t:429,r:6,s:0,i:98


----------



## stacy

wooow.. These are really cool, especially the _Phyllium ericoriai_ !!


----------



## Sublime64tothe42

why can't us americans have these remarkable animals?!?!?! not fair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

